# I ask again. I will have contact with all based whirligigs.



## Tobbe (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi you are building or have built whirligigs. Please send me a mail and tell me how do you do them ? I have problem 
with the pin from the propeller to the figure. It is too heavy.


----------

